

Android is dead. Long live Android. - zakelfassi
http://zakelfassi.com/2013/03/21/android-dead-long-live-android/

======
rip747
seriously??? couldn't the title be `Android founder stepping down`?

i can't stand these `_ is dead. long live_` titles. they're absolutely
childish and convey _nothing_ about what the article entails.

------
paulyg
I had similar thoughts about his departure. Think about this: Microsoft,
Mozilla, Canonical, Tizen, and Chrome are all leveraging the "web platform"
for their apps. If Google does somehow merge Chrome and Android, allowing "web
platform" apps for phone and tablet that leaves one company out on it's own.
Apple. Food for thought.

~~~
zakelfassi
Indeed ... you got it all my friend !

